# Anybody got the UMC-1 from Emotiva?



## tdog (Feb 14, 2009)

If you have what are your impressions of it?

I know there have been issues with it and they have done firmware update on it, so it must improved the unit.

I'm looking to upgrade my reciever to something with hdm & more inputs which the umc has a plenty for me. However, I want the most reliable unit I can get without breaking the bank so the $700 price tag on the umc is probably my limit but I prefer lower if I could get a great unit for less.


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*Umc-1 firmware updates*

Here is some info from the president of Emotiva:

*Link*

---------------
Good morning,
OK, here we go! 

Please follow this link to the UMC-1 update page:

http://emotiva.com/umc1updates.shtm

You will find complete instructions for updating your UMC-1. Please follow the instructions carefully. We suggest printing out the instructions to make it easier. Should you have any questions or need any assistance, we are here to help you. 

If you feel uncomfortable attempting this on your own, we are happy to help you through the process. If you lack the necessary computer or Internet access to complete the update, please let us know and we'll make arrangements to get your UMC-1 back to us for an update in a 24 hour turn around cycle.

Thank you all for your patience and support. It is truly appreciated by all of us at Emotiva. We believe that this corrected and enhanced software will allow you to experience the UMC-1's performance as we intended it.

A note on Macrovision: As mentioned earlier, we have obtained Macrovison licensing in order to provide more in depth trans-coding capabilities on copy protected sources. We have another version of the SW for those of you facing Macrovision limitations (on analog video outputs) under development. We anticipate its completion in approx. 3 weeks. This SW enhancement affects only analog video outputs. It has not effect on HDMI enabled content and connections.

Again, should you have any questions or need assistance, we are here to help!

Sincerely,
Big Dan

Dan Laufman
President
Emotiva Audio Corporation
---------------
*Update link*

*UMC-1 FIRMWARE UPDATES*

*02/08/10*
*This software update consists of two elements:* 

*1. UMC1_V102_001*
Front panel micro-controller update adds direct input codes and other housekeeping upgrades.​*2. Umc1_HDMI_5.46.07_100208*



Stereo mode was changed from all channel stereo to simple 2 channel stereo.
PLIIx mode was corrected and enhanced.
MLS pulse output level for Emo-Q was reduced by 4db.
DSP modes were refined.
Emo-Q microphone correction file was enhanced.
Emo-Q crossover and EQ section was enhanced.
Acceleration was added to the rotary volume control.
Audio loss during rapid bitstream change corrected.
HDMI acquisition enhanced.

Please follow the instructions outlined in the downloadable PDF below, and you will upgrade both items listed above.

* Note: These updaters are for Windows based operating systems. If you are a MAC user, please contact our office to arrange for sending in your unit for upgrading.


----------



## tdog (Feb 14, 2009)

Mike_TX said:


> *02/08/10*
> *This software update consists of two elements:*
> 
> *1. UMC1_V102_001*
> ...


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

I know.
I haven't seen that.
At least the FW info tells you what the fixes should be and gives a link to the site where they are discussing it.

Mike


----------



## tdog (Feb 14, 2009)

Mike_TX said:


> I know.
> I haven't seen that.
> At least the FW info tells you what the fixes should be and gives a link to the site where they are discussing it.
> 
> Mike


Thanks Mike for the info. 

Does anybody else have an opinion on this unit?


----------



## PhenomeNhan (Mar 4, 2008)

tdog said:


> Thanks Mike for the info.
> 
> Does anybody else have an opinion on this unit?


I wish I could share. I don't even know where I am in line. I'll call tomorrow and see where I'm at (probably close to the bottom of the pre-order list ) I hope they work all the major bugs by then. Can't wait to get rid of a bunch of analog cables from my HT rig.


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

tdog said:


> If you have what are your impressions of it?
> 
> I know there have been issues with it and they have done firmware update on it, so it must improved the unit.
> 
> I'm looking to upgrade my reciever to something with hdm & more inputs which the umc has a plenty for me. However, I want the most reliable unit I can get without breaking the bank so the $700 price tag on the umc is probably my limit but I prefer lower if I could get a great unit for less.


What is your current AVR?

There are some UMC-1 vs. _______ threads on Emotiva.
I haven't checked AVS yet.
Not much posted about UMC-1 in the Emotiva thread there.

Mike


----------



## tdog (Feb 14, 2009)

Mike_TX said:


> What is your current AVR?
> 
> There are some UMC-1 vs. _______ threads on Emotiva.
> I haven't checked AVS yet.
> ...


I have a yamaha avr, my main reason for upgrade is for more inputs & hdmi abilities, since my yamaha has no hdmi inputs.

I have been looking over there some, but its hard to trust to many opinions at the emo forum since they have fanboys with blinders on, I really can't stand people who are to biased to give an honest opinion.


----------



## TechFan (Mar 1, 2008)

PhenomeNhan said:


> I wish I could share. I don't even know where I am in line. I'll call tomorrow and see where I'm at (probably close to the bottom of the pre-order list ) I hope they work all the major bugs by then. Can't wait to get rid of a bunch of analog cables from my HT rig.


It is definitely nice to get rid of all the analog cables. But somehow I still have a rat's nest back behind my gear...  

(Oh, just to be clear - I don't have the Emotiva).

Randy


----------



## utahsavages (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm on the pre order list, but am starting to have some doubts about this unit. I really don't want the brain damage of having to work through problems. Maybe I should be thinking AVR.


----------



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

utahsavages said:


> I'm on the pre order list, but am starting to have some doubts about this unit. I really don't want the brain damage of having to work through problems. Maybe I should be thinking AVR.


I went the other route as this reminded me of the release of the LMC1 and all the issues. I ended up with a Pioneer Elite SC25 and I have no regrets. 

I am still on the UMC list as I want to see how long it will take before I get the email asking for my CC info.


----------



## utahsavages (Apr 29, 2008)

cburbs said:


> I went the other route as this reminded me of the release of the LMC1 and all the issues. I ended up with a Pioneer Elite SC25 and I have no regrets.
> 
> I am still on the UMC list as I want to see how long it will take before I get the email asking for my CC info.



I'll have to look into that unit. The UMC-1 would have been a lot easier from a research angle. I've got a ton of research to do on AVR's, but have read a couple good things about the Onkyo 3007/5007.


----------



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

utahsavages said:


> I'll have to look into that unit. The UMC-1 would have been a lot easier from a research angle. I've got a ton of research to do on AVR's, but have read a couple good things about the Onkyo 3007/5007.


I was looking at the Onkyo's as well. I have a Elite 54tx in the past and really like that one. The price I got on the SC25 was killer and sold the deal as well.
I do with the Pioneer streamed Pandora like the newer onkyos do.
It does do some streaming just not pandora.


----------



## monkeypimp (Sep 11, 2006)

I am still on the waiting list but I am starting to become interested in the Marantz 5004 as an option instead...any one heard the marantz and care to comment on it?


----------



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

Good price on them here - http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...y-TrueHD-PLIIz-/-dts-HD-MA-AV-Receiver/1.html
I have liked them for music when I listened to them in the past but not as much for HT but I haven't listened to them for a few years. Maybe they are better now.

What is your budget and do you need preouts?


----------



## Kevin_Wadsworth (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm still waiting on the UMC-1. As a "lucky" first-run adopter of the LMC-1 from av123/Emotiva, I qualify to get the UMC-1 for $350. I have a lot of trepidation surrounding the unit based on what's happened before and since the release and what appears to me as a familiar pattern of obscuring the truth.

But fur such a low price, it seems worth the risk. Although that Marantz is also quite reasonably priced.

I don't even have the mess of analog cables to deal with - I have a fat PS3 so still listen to compressed DD signals for movies. :hissyfit:


----------



## Rudiepoo1 (Mar 10, 2009)

On the list as well and did receive notification that mine is supposed to be shipped out after software update but I'm not sure I'll follow through with my order. Currently have a AVR354 and it's holding me over nicely at the moment, may add a XPA-5 to the mix though


----------

